# looking to sub in glen burnie md area



## bounty21061

i'm looking for some sub work in aa county truth be told i never plowed before but i will try anything to make money these days i have a big 8.5 western pro plus on a 83 f250 that i made into a f350 added a leaf spring some timbrens and new shocks working on buying a v box so i can make money salting to any one needs a sub in anne arundel county drop me a message


----------

